# Yay SAS chat!!



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

So, yesterday, I sucked it up and I went into the chat room here on SAS. It was really fun, I made a few friends, and I ended up in there for a few hours. Finally, I had to go home. When I did, I got on again and spent another couple hours in the chat room again. I really felt like I made some connections. The best part is that we're all here for the same reason, so the awkward level was minimal. I'm just proud of myself for getting past one barrier in my life. It was awesome!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Woo! Good to meet ya yesterday Ork-Dork  Come back some time


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

congrats, you da woman


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats I did the same thing a few days ago too met some really nice people. Might go back even though I'm still anxious about it lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats! 

I would like to check it out too someday but for now I'm still way too shy. :blush


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

SASchat is good times, it's true. Everyone should check it out!


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I would like to check it out too someday but for now I'm still way too shy. :blush


:ditto


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yay :yay yay, i'm one of these new friends!


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

for sure, rawrboy. You're my BFF on SAS


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, there is a chat!? :doh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

orchdorch925 said:


> for sure, rawrboy. You're my BFF on SAS


aww


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

orchdorch925 said:


> for sure, rawrboy. You're my BFF on SAS


:O.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Psych, you're one of my BFFs, too. I have lots. *E-HUG* La familia!!!


----------



## neeko (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't know the chat existed until I saw this thread.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

orchdorch925 said:


> Psych, you're one of my BFFs, too. I have lots. *E-HUG* La familia!!!


la familia por vida!! :boogie


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I can never think of anything to say, so I just make jokes which inevitably get misconstrued as insults, and I end up alienating most people in there. Still enjoy it though


----------



## Sawyer (Oct 14, 2010)

orchdorch925 said:


> So, yesterday, I sucked it up and I went into the chat room here on SAS. It was really fun, I made a few friends, and I ended up in there for a few hours. Finally, I had to go home. When I did, I got on again and spent another couple hours in the chat room again. I really felt like I made some connections. The best part is that we're all here for the same reason, so the awkward level was minimal. I'm just proud of myself for getting past one barrier in my life. It was awesome!


You did awesome! Yea!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

SAS chat is run by some pretty tough anxiety sufferers, I heard some guy got welcomed to death in there once...


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> SAS chat is run by some pretty tough anxiety sufferers, I heard some guy got welcomed to death in there once...


lol, maybe I was there at that point. I tend to be overeager with new ppl.


----------



## Lara Jane (Oct 26, 2010)

Great job!! I just went into the chat today! Good times :group


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

It is our pleasure to have you in chat you are most welcome hope you become a regular on there and it helps you in some way with your sa:yay:sas


----------



## Statik (Oct 26, 2010)

We're all in the same boat here, so hopefully don't have to worry about being judged or misunderstood.


----------



## DTM (Oct 10, 2010)

neeko said:


> I didn't know the chat existed until I saw this thread.


^

Maybe I'll try it....:hide


----------

